
Doug Engelbart on Innovation and Entrepreneurship: Special Topics - Web 2.0 - jacquesm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBZXfCw7xIw
======
Radix
_"I don't think you could find a physicist who has not gone back and tried to
find out what Newton actually did. It's unimaginable. Yet the computing
profession acts as if there isn't anything to learn from the past, so most
people haven't gone back and referenced what Engelbart thought."_ (Alan Kay on
Doug Engelbart)

Thank you jaquesm! I'm looking forward to watching this while supping.

